# Looking for a coolant ball delete diy



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

I know there's probably one here somewhere I can't seem to find it . Looking for help on my mk5 Gti to do a coolant ball delete and a morosso inline filler . What size is the upper rad hose and what do I do with the 2 lines from the coolant ball?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Don't know of a DIY or hose diameter.

The hose going straight down is what currently fills the system. you could probably cap it off somewhere downstream.

The small hose bleeds air back to the ball from the top of the engine. I would put a petcock in place of that small hose so you can bleed the air out of the engine when you refill the engine/radiator with coolant.

You want the new fill point to be the highest point in the cooling system or you probably won't get the system completely full.


----------



## adamtschmitt (May 14, 2012)

Thank you where could I find a petcock for that flange ?


----------

